
Security tool to detect DNS poisoning attacks - firebase_007
https://github.com/DhavalKapil/dns-validator?url
======
dang
Sockpuppet votes and comments are not allowed on Hacker News. We ban accounts
that do this, so please don't.

------
delta_force
Are there other techniques to prevent DNS poisoning?

~~~
mike-cardwell
DNSSEC

------
hacker0071
I'm going to try using it.

